# Motorcycle insurance- Mexican companies



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking for some advice from people here who have bought a vehicle new or used in Mexico. I am buying a new Yamaha 150cc FZ 16 on Thursday and I am looking around for the best insurance. I must admit that I am a little lost.

My US plated car is insured with HDI Seguros (Sanborns insurance). Is it possible to use them for Mexican plated vehicles as well? From what I have seen, no, but maybe I am missing something.

...anyway...who do you guys use to insure your MX plated vehicles?


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Looking for some advice from people here who have bought a vehicle new or used in Mexico. I am buying a new Yamaha 150cc FZ 16 on Thursday and I am looking around for the best insurance. I must admit that I am a little lost.
> 
> My US plated car is insured with HDI Seguros (Sanborns insurance). Is it possible to use them for Mexican plated vehicles as well? From what I have seen, no, but maybe I am missing something.
> 
> ...anyway...who do you guys use to insure your MX plated vehicles?


I purchased insurance through Qualitas for both of my vehicles.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RPBHaas said:


> I purchased insurance through Qualitas for both of my vehicles.


Just to confirm- Both are Mexican plated?


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Just to confirm- Both are Mexican plated?


Yes. I believe Qualitas is a national company not local and have their main office in DF. They have a local branch here in Autlan where I purchased the insurance. The cost seems very reasonable to me. It is about 35% of the cost I was paying in Texas for full coverage.


----------

